# floating flies with noodle rods



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

anyone do it? have been reading on the subject but still unsure. should the fly be fished under a float, or can a series of shot without a float work? sure could use some help on the subject. thank you.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Rapman, i use fireline for my main line on my noodle rod and fire line floats on top of the water!, alot of times i do use it like a fly rod when using streamers like buggers and clouser minnows and others, ask fisherman419, i had him doing it once on chagrin, but you can use streamers, eggs patterns, suckerspawn and alot of other flies under a float. depending on how fast the flow is depends on how much shot i add on. When running minnows or egg sacks, i always have some kind of fly or streamer running shotgun behind it, or just run tandom flies as sush as sucker spawn & single egg or bugger and sucker spawn. So yes, u can use flies on a noodle rod with or with out a float.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks bob. hope to see you at the end of the month.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yea listen Bob, i seen him doing it one time and decided to try, it worked great.


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

I did it once last spring on the rocky when i was staying with my grandpa for a weekend and left my fly rod at home. We went with a few of his friends and i out fished them 2-1. I used a phantom float in the smallest size i had with 2-3 small split shot 18'' above an egg pattern with a nymph trailer. i dont know if i out fished them because of skill, luck or whatever but it was one of my better days on the water and this set up worked well because i was able to make longer drifts through deeper water than they were able to with fly rods using similar rigs.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey Rapman, i use fireline for my main line on my noodle rod and fire line floats on top of the water!, alot of times i do use it like a fly rod when using streamers like buggers and clouser minnows and others, ask fisherman419, i had him doing it once on chagrin, but you can use streamers, eggs patterns, suckerspawn and alot of other flies under a float. depending on how fast the flow is depends on how much shot i add on. When running minnows or egg sacks, i always have some kind of fly or streamer running shotgun behind it, or just run tandom flies as sush as sucker spawn & single egg or bugger and sucker spawn. So yes, u can use flies on a noodle rod with or with out a float.


Yep, Bob turned me on to fishing like that and now I do it all the time! Cant wait for the season to come!!!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

In my experience fireline soaks up water and is not a good choice for line when it gets around freezing. Berkly XT 8lb. is a great line to float or bottom bounce. Bottom bouncing with a fly or egg sack is a very effective way to catch steel as you feel the take. You will snag the bottom more often but it is the price you pay to be near the fish.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

:Banane39::Banane39::


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> :Banane39::Banane39::


:bananahuge::bananahuge:


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

:Banane36::Banane47::Banane45::Banane18::Banane08::bananalama:


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

In my exp. when you put xt line on a spinning reel, 75% of the time it unspools itself right of the reel, does it even more when it get down to freeze point.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey rapman, try using differant lines for your main, i myself and everyone else that i know who uses firline for a main, has no problem using it in the dead of winter feeling the differance between bite and bottom. Some people just have limp fingers! But everyone has there own likeness of lines they use, uoy just have to play around and find the one you like best for you!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Ask 10 different guys and get 10 different opinions when it comes to line.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

archman said:


> Ask 10 different guys and get 10 different opinions when it comes to line.


Sunline


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> In my exp. when you put xt line on a spinning reel, 75% of the time it unspools itself right of the reel, does it even more when it get down to freeze point.



I would be willing to bet your drag is to loose while you fight fish......and you reel in while your drag is going......for every crank you are adding several loops in your line depending on the reel you are using which will cause the problem you have with the line coming off the spool. Good read on line twist: http://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/general/twist.htm But again that is your opinion and I respect that you don't like Berkley XT as I don't like Fireline around freezing.

BTW I do not have a problem with you like you asked in the pm. I gave my experience with fireline and that is all. Sorry if you took offense.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

none taken, and thanks for the line info!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Mepps3 said:


> ......and you reel in while your drag is going
> 
> .


I try to explain this to all the newer people i take steelhead fishing.. Nobody gets what i am saying for some reason.. Its almost like rocket science... And they wonder why once they hook one fish there line is completely shot..


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> I try to explain this to all the newer people i take steelhead fishing.. Nobody gets what i am saying for some reason.. Its almost like rocket science... And they wonder why once they hook one fish there line is completely shot..


The "continuous cranker"


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> The "continuous cranker"


Exactly its amazing how fishing is practically a foreign language to a few people..


----------

